# SMG transmission vs straight manual..



## eatapc (May 26, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *...do you guys foresee any weakness in the mechanism that may mean high repair costs in the future. *


Mechanism: OK, the hydraulic system could eventually fail. But on the plus side, I would hazard a guess that the SMG is easier on the clutch than a human would be, given that it's controlled by a computer that monitors everyting from the engine back to the wheels. Also, it won't let you speedshift, which can seriously degrade clutch and transmission longevity, and it does perfect rev matching on downshifts every time. If I were buying a used M3, I'd feel safer with an SMG model -- less chance that the drive train was abused.

The computer can also flake out, as computers do, so yes, there is more to go wrong. But as you said, SMG I has been around for a long time; SMG II for almost a year in the States and longer than that in Europe. Any predictions of long-term problems are only as good as the tea leaves that were used to make the prediction.


----------



## swingtime (Aug 4, 2002)

*BMW Computers more*

Thus far the only wierd that that happens with SMG that is a bit odd, is that sometimes you put the key in, foot on brake, and turn the key, and the car just looks at you. You have to pull the key out and do it again. I dont know why it has done this to me, but its only happened 2 times in 4 months, and was probably because I did something wrong. Some people have said there may be some type of unknown bug but its so rare that either no one can find it, its user error (most likely), or that the situations to make it happen are just unique. It has happened, but I dont know what I did to do it, and cant re-create it. Im not worried.

As far as long term wear, I usually end up driving in S4 back/forth to work. I keep S5 for fun time, and still have not gone into S6 (Im going to driving school first). I have a little concern that S5 all the time may be a little much, so I use S4. It works fine for going to/from work. Its only a 15 min drive anyway through 2 stoplights. Hardly long enough to be interesting.

I never drive the car hard until the oil temp needle is up to the digit 2 (of 210). Normal for me has been the oil temp sits at about 190 or right in the middle of the 2. Since the engine is built with tight tolerances, why push it. Let it warm up correctly then go for it.

All in all I have to say that I love my car, and I love SMG. This is my first BMW and I saved up for about 4 years to get my M3. Every time I get in the car, its special. I drive it and I feel better, if not smile. Everything about the car works the way you would think it should. The only problem is that a) I end up getting to where Im going too quickly b) there are other cars on the road.  Its that fun.

swingtime.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: BMW Computers more*



swingtime said:


> * The only problem is that a) I end up getting to where Im going too quickly b) there are other cars on the road.  Its that fun.
> 
> swingtime. *


LOL . . . I love this last line . . . That is awesome !!

Thanks for the info and enjoy that incredible machine :thumbup:


----------

